# red snapper throats



## roundman

went on the new bucc. yesterday for the last day, never kept the throats and kept the 4 of me and my friends 16+ lbers. how do yall do them, i thought about just grilling and pulling the meat for fish tacos , looks like a lot of meat there, ideas? i already scaled and cut all the fins off


----------



## poco jim

You can fry them bake'em or as you said on the grill. They are Great, some of the best fish I've ever eaten.:work:


----------



## sammytx

I usually leave the scales on and grill them. just kind of break them in the middle so they lay down flatter, brush them with a little butter and sprinkle with Tony's. good eating. I think that the scales hep keep them from sticking, and keep the meat a little more moist.
I have also used some more "barbecue" style seasoning and liked that too. 

-sammy


----------



## Captain Dave

I poke a few holes in em rub some jerk season and top with bbq sauce and let them sit in the fridge for a bit.. Then olive oil the the bottoms and grilled till just about done.. let em rest for 5 min to finish cooking topped loosely with foil.

Snapper are one of the best throats .. You could actually serve as main course on some of the bigger ones.


----------



## roundman

thanks, i forgot a friend sent this so i shall try on the grill


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

take some catfish skinning pliers and pull the white layer out of the inside

break the throat to make it lie flat

baste w lemon garlic butter and salt pepper or other spices on a charcoal grill

do not grill directly on flaming coals that will scorch the bottoms or it will get a really "off " flavor

when fish flakes on grill , pull it off and cover w foil for another 5 mins, you don't want them dried out done


----------



## Mako2

*Snapper throats*

I recently had the redfish throats givin to me. What a treat!!!!! How easy is this!
I just got a sauce pan and filled it w water. Put a little crab boil in it and added
Onion, lemon, rosemary, butter, ect. Then season flesh part w your favorite and
Just steam it till done. Man!!!! It taste like lump crab/lobster like texture. I
made a white wine soy sauce n butter n lemonndippin sauce. I'm headed to
cleaning table like a hobo beggin fer throats next time.

Mako2


----------



## THROBINROD

SHHHHHHHHH. Folks look at me like I'm a homeless guy when I lurk around the cleaning table down at my local harbor. Some even snicker at me as I cut the throats out of thier "gut pile". Little do they know, I'm getting the best part of the fish. I also didn't take a pounding, get sunburned, and drop $500 on gas, ice, bait..... Threads like this MUST STOP before my dirty little secret gets out.


----------



## flatsfats

CoastalOutfitters said:


> take some catfish skinning pliers and pull the white layer out of the inside
> 
> break the throat to make it lie flat
> 
> baste w lemon garlic butter and salt pepper or other spices on a charcoal grill
> 
> do not grill directly on flaming coals that will scorch the bottoms or it will get a really "off " flavor
> 
> when fish flakes on grill , pull it off and cover w foil for another 5 mins, you don't want them dried out done


What he said ^^

Dang its good.


----------



## Russell B

In all the years of catching them, Smitty (cleaning guy) always asks me if I want em and every time I say no, I think I just may try them next year, looks like I've been missing out on the best part of the fish.


----------



## roundman

once you try them youll never throw away again. i olive oiled mine , spice rub with tonys on foil with lemon , lil charcol with applewood chunks smoked, then pulled the meat for tacos and was fantastic! btw , once i started using appelwood thats all ill use now, never overpowers your meats, etc, ill never throw away another throat, theres lots of meat in them and hardley no bones


----------

